# Vivarium Cabinets??



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi, recently bought a 4ft Beech Vivarium but could do with getting the cabinet that sits beneath it, anyone know the company that makes these as they all seem to be the same make? Or somewhere that sells them!


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

You can buy the stands here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Wooden Cabinet for 4ft Vivarium


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The manufacturer I know is aquapac - their website is Vivexotic stylish reptile housing - vivariums, cabinets. Snakes, lizards, tortoises, lizards, geckos, chameleons suitable.

Any retailer can order in from there so just ask around your local shops if they can get aquapac in and see who has an account  If you search on ebay there are also a few retailers selling there


----------

